# New Harman P68 installation in Central PA



## MarkInPA (Oct 23, 2007)

I posted else where on this site and someone asked that I post a larger size photo of our new Harman P68 pellet stove.  It's installed in our dining room, in a rather open, two story American Foursqure Sears Roebuck home (c. 1911).  

So far, so good.  We'll see how things work this winter.


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2007)

Should be a good heater Mark. Looks very nice. How is it vented with the window behind it?


----------



## MarkInPA (Oct 23, 2007)

The exhaust pipe and outside air intake feed through a special thimble that goes through the wall between the window sill and baseboard.  There was enough space to cut the 7"x7" hole pass through for the combination unit.  I had to build a 3" high platform to accomodate so the pass through went right where we needed it.


----------



## chevyhd (Oct 23, 2007)

You should have no problem heating your home.  My p61 does just fine until it gets down closer to 0*F.  Just hope you bought your pellets early.


----------



## GVA (Oct 23, 2007)

MarkInPA said:
			
		

> The exhaust pipe and outside air intake feed through a special thimble that goes through the wall between the window sill and baseboard.  There was enough space to cut the 7"x7" hole pass through for the combination unit.  I had to build a 3" high platform to accomodate so the pass through went right where we needed it.


I hope you still have at least 12" clearance from the center of the exhaust to the window.....12" min with OA.. 48" without


----------



## MarkInPA (Oct 24, 2007)

14Farve - I bought 3 tons a few weeks ago.  There is also a pellet manufacturer just up the road about 10 miles and he sells.

GVA - Yup, the exhaust pipe goes up almost to the top of the window.


----------



## chevyhd (Oct 24, 2007)

MarkInPA, who is that manufacturer.  I know of several that are close, just curios.  Maybe they would sell direct to the consumer.


----------



## MarkInPA (Oct 24, 2007)

It's Bald Eagle Pellet Co. located in Bald Eagle, PA (Centre Hardwood).   The number is (814)684-3600.  Website: www.centerhardwood.com

This will probably make everyone jealous:  a few weeks ago they were selling at $177/ton.  The pellets look really nice.  They just got the plant in.  Only truly premium hardwood pellets.  When I was there it was Red Oak.

Only hitch:  no deliveries.  And that got me.  I really wanted to buy from these guys, but didn't have the means to transport.  So, I ended up buying Pennington "Nature's Heat" pellets from Lowes.  They delivered on pallets and put them in my garage.  Hopefully, going with Pennington wasn't a mistake.

--Mark


----------



## MarkInPA (Oct 24, 2007)

One more thought about Bald Eagle Pellet/Centre Hardwood.  I was talking with the owner and he said to me that they got into making pellets as the future business environment for hardwood sawmills like his is somewhat uncertain.  More hardwood lumber mills are finding they have major buyers from overseas, particularly China.  Those overseas buyers then manufacture wood furniture and other wood products, finally shipping it back to the US for retail sale.  Makes you then wonder, "What if the Chinese decide to harvest their own hardwood, instead of importing it from the US?"

This is my guess: if something like that happens, perhaps more former hardwood mills would focus more on pellet manufacturing.  That bodes well for pellet stove owner.  An ample supply of pellet fuel means better prices.  Just a thought.

Bald Eagle Pellet/Centre Hardwood is a smaller pellet manufacturer.  I saw the pellet manufacture process and it seems a relatively simple one.

It's ironic: sawdust, which was once lumber mill waste, is now used to make pellet fuel.  Heating costs soar for homeowners and many, like myself, invest in a pellet stove (and fuel).  That very need may be the redeeming factor for the future of hardwood mills.  What was once considered waste has become an important resource.


----------



## chevyhd (Oct 25, 2007)

Thats funny, I am from that area originally and had no idea someone was starting a pellet mill.  Who is th owner/proprietor if you don't mind me asking, maybe I know them.  Will have to check out the website, thanks.


----------



## Heartwood (Oct 25, 2007)

I4FARVE said:
			
		

> Thats funny, I am from that area originally and had no idea someone was starting a pellet mill.  Who is th owner/proprietor if you don't mind me asking, maybe I know them.  Will have to check out the website, thanks.


14FARVE, pellet manufacuturers are popping up all over around here, especially in Elk/Mckean/Clearfield counties.

As you may recall when you lived here, hardwood is big, and bigger now than ever.  Most don't realize that PA leads the nation in hardwood prod, and not just by volume.  Climate here is just right for perfect tree rings; the wood is sought after worldwide.  The cherry up in the northernmost counties makes the nicest veneer anywhere.  Period.  And though oak abounds, we got variety.  You name it--hard maple; hickory; red, white, black, scarlett, chestnut oak; poplar; ash; black birch; paper birch.

And man am I lucky--get my pick of all those toppings.  Just hauled home a truckload of red and chestnut oak tonight.


----------



## MarkInPA (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Heartwood,

You forgot to mention that the GYPSY MOTH love's 'em, too!

Man, we got HAMMERED with Gypsy Moth infestation this year.  Thousand of acres were completely defoliated.  Looked just like winter -- but it was June.

--Mark


----------



## chevyhd (Oct 25, 2007)

Same with the gypsy moth down this way in places.  You've been hard up for rain up that way.  My dad syas they have only gotten 2" since June up until now.  Reservoir went so low thay had to run a line from the river to the treatment plant to supply fresh water.  Hope your getting some good rain now.  You don't have to tell me about the hardwoods.  I helped my dad cut/split and stack for maaaaaaannnnnnnny years.  When I moved out he switched to coal.  Go figure


----------

